

U.S. Report On Who Gets a Vaccine First - Hackers Need Not Apply - mlapeter
http://www.pandemicflu.gov/vaccine/allocationguidance.pdf

======
noonespecial
Hackers should know plenty about betas. I'm not sure I want the beta vaccine.
Have a look at how they handled the swine flu outbreak of 1976 and ask
yourself if you'd line up for that vaccine.

~~~
mlapeter
True. What I thought was interesting was reading about how the government
breaks down who's critical to keeping the country running and who's not. Sort
of like looking at the entire country as a program and trying to think through
the effect of each part. An interesting thought exercise, though hopefully
it's never put to the test.

Funny there's no mention of tech support for all those critical industries,
but maybe they're just assumed to be included in each industry (banking/
health/ etc) and not specifically mentioned.

